# looking for a lawyer



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

hwsit

so im looking for a lawyer that can assist me with an ANC. getting married in april and need to get things sorted esp with company ownership, etc

*** side note - can i declare mods as assets?


----------



## Heino13 (27/1/16)

We used http://www.easyanc.co.za/


----------



## n00b13 (27/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hwsit
> 
> so im looking for a lawyer that can assist me with an ANC. getting married in april and need to get things sorted esp with company ownership, etc
> 
> *** side note - can i declare mods as assets?


I have a friend practising in Roodepoort Area, can pass on details if you like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n00b13 (27/1/16)

And a heavy smoker... If you do decide to use him, it's a good prospective convert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

Liesle oosthuizen attorneys 2nd floor west tower nelson mandela square. Personal friend and outstanding attorney specializing ironically in marriage AND divorce.


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Get a lawyer specializing in this arm of the law, imho. This is the future for both of you and is very important, especially with company ownership and the like at play. Do not delay, it takes some time as it needs to be notarized and registered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

Thanks for the advise guys, will see if I can setup appointments in the week


----------



## Christos (28/1/16)

Heino13 said:


> We used http://www.easyanc.co.za/


I also used these guys. Very professional and great service about 4 years ago.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (28/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> hwsit
> 
> so im looking for a lawyer that can assist me with an ANC. getting married in april and need to get things sorted esp with company ownership, etc
> 
> *** side note - can i declare mods as assets?



Did ours a week ago. You most certainly can keep your mods safe.


----------



## Genosmate (29/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Liesle oosthuizen attorneys 2nd floor west tower nelson mandela square. Personal friend and outstanding attorney specializing ironically in marriage AND divorce.



I specialise in marriage and divorce as well,but I'm not a lawyer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> I specialise in marriage and divorce as well,but I'm not a lawyer



So i presume that you have first hand experience, and more than once had to give half of everything you own away


----------



## Lushen (29/1/16)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Christos (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> So i presume that you have first hand experience, and more than once had to give half of everything you own away


Half of nothing = ?


----------



## Genosmate (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> So i presume that you have first hand experience, and more than once had to give half of everything you own away


You are dead right,I'm surprised I've got anything left


----------



## GregF (12/4/17)

Looking for a lawyer so I can sue my ISP for damages and loss of income.
I am in JHB, ISP is in CT
Any suggestions?

[edit] 
ok cancel this request. Have spoken to a few people and have subsequent found out that the court system is a mess and it will take forever to finalize. 
Not to worry....I will revert to plan B


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/4/17)

While we on the lawyer topics guys any good lawyer for personal injuries claims ?? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

